# Where should I begin?



## stephema (Mar 17, 2009)

Good evening everyone, 
I worked on my lasted job for 11 years as an Intake pre-certication coordinator and became interested in coding. I took the exam in 2008 and passed. Now, I am a CPC and unemployed. I have been applying coding jobs with no luck. My question to you, should I start all over again in the exter program as a beginner? I appreciate any response. I may seem foolish since I've had my CPC for so long but I  only which that I could have had a coding position. If you would like to contact me, my e-mail address is pnmstephens@bellsouth.net
Thanks for your time.


----------

